# Todays results



## duck slayer02 (Aug 13, 2008)

My dad and I with some brids from this mornings hunt. Just thought I'd share!

David


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Looks like a good hunt. Saw a duck kill a crow.


----------



## Dutch hunter (May 18, 2008)

He guys,

That looks like a great hunt!
We hunt them a lott as well.
Did you use decoys or just a call?

Dutch hunter


----------



## duck slayer02 (Aug 13, 2008)

We went to our local deer processor and got 2 ribcages. Threw those out the night before, then went out in the morning and set up 4 decoys and our foxpro. We coulda got alot more but we weren't shootin the best lol


----------

